# New guy!!



## zbrah93 (Jan 20, 2018)

heard a lot of good things about this forum and reddit is killing me. Also, just had some orange tops gifted to me and it might have led me here. Anyways, good to be here! Gonna go lurk now.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 21, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey and welcome here!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Push50 (Jan 24, 2018)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Jan 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------

